# Feel good



## ARYANTO

A place to post pic's etc that makes you feel good / made you smile or just brightened your day. We ALL need to take a reality check and see there is still good in this world .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.today.com/news/construction-worker-plays-live-where-s-waldo-kids-hospital-across-t101135

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Why Do Cats Like To Sleep With Their Owners?*
Cats are very vulnerable when they are sleeping and like to find a place, or person, that they trust to sleep on. _When they sleep with their owner they are confirming to you that they trust you._

While your cat does trust you they also want to keep warm and they love the heat from their humans. They also love your duvet and blanket that provide extra warmth. Your cat loves that you are a human hot water bottle for them.

There is no doubt that your cat loves you and wants to spend time with you, but they also want to tell you they love you by spending time with you. Cats don’t like to be alone – despite what people think about cats being independent.
*petsittersireland*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bride Is Walked Down Aisle by the Man Who Got Her Father’s Donated Heart*.
www.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/fashion/weddings/bride-is-walked-down-aisle-by-the-man-who-got-her-fathers-donated-heart.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher , you will approve .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

this would really work during this period.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194971
> this would really work during this period.


esp , if you can play it , unlike me ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

CLASSIC AFRIKAANS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Check this guy !*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> esp , if you can play it , unlike me ...


Making any sound should be music to the ears
We can learn to play anything we set our minds to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Check this guy !*





ARYANTO said:


> esp , if you can play it , unlike me ...



See this guy plays more with the guitar than he plays it and still makes good music. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*@Dela Rey Steyn
Enjoy !*
**

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


>



This is ''lekker '' !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 195190
> 
> 
> View attachment 195191


Barberton daisies ! Mom loved them , she had plenty variants , single and doubles , maybe I should try to grow some .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> Barberton daisies ! Mom loved them , she had plenty variants , single and doubles , maybe I should try to grow some .



They're just normal dandelion flowers growing on the sidewalk path when I walk to the corner shop

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Barberton daisies ! Mom loved them , she had plenty variants , single and doubles , maybe I should try to grow some .





RainstormZA said:


> They're just normal dandelion flowers growing on the sidewalk path when I walk to the corner shop



So from the above contributions, I conclude, that @ARYANTO is only partially correct and that these are in fact not Barberton daisies but in fact the well known Benoni Rose we all have trouble keeping out of our lawns.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> So from the above contributions, I conclude, that @ARYANTO is only partially correct and that these are in fact not Barberton daisies but in fact the well known Benoni Rose we all have trouble keeping out of our lawns.
> 
> Regards


Beauty in the eye of the beholder ?Still gonna look for Barberton daisies ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 195122


@BeaLea, I don't know how to tell you this, but I think your dogs are inbre(a)d...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> Beauty in the eye of the beholder ?Still gonna look for Barberton daisies ...


Yeah kinda why I took a picture as they were so beautiful and shouting "look at me!"

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> So from the above contributions, I conclude, that @ARYANTO is only partially correct and that these are in fact not Barberton daisies but in fact the well known Benoni Rose we all have trouble keeping out of our lawns.
> 
> Regards


SEE !!! Told you it a daisy ---
''Is dandelion part of the daisy family?
The *family* that includes *daisies*, sunflowers and *dandelions* is the most widespread and diverse of all flowering plants.''

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.boredpanda.com/mother-c...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
Mother cat brings baby to hospital

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> SEE !!! Told you it a daisy ---
> ''Is dandelion part of the daisy family?
> The *family* that includes *daisies*, sunflowers and *dandelions* is the most widespread and diverse of all flowering plants.''


And medicinal as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/mother-c...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
> Mother cat brings baby to hospital


The world needs more of this awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Desiderata has a way of showing up in times of doubt/ hardships , it weaves a strange pattern of hope and inspiration through mine and many other's lives . Truly A MASTERPIECE of penman ship .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Pork roast for Sunday late lunch - Delightfully sinful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/mother-c...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
> Mother cat brings baby to hospital



WOW! What a story!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Well We'll make it through!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

Argentina
Beautiful... One day we can all see the world again. But for now, here is this picture 

Ps. Photo not mine... Unfortunately, haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BeaLea

A personal feel good for me.
Enjoying coffee outside today with the full bottle of opus I found from my December holiday. I was a loskop and thought I left it there, but had just unpacked like an idiot. Happiest find for me. At least my full day power outage and no Internet yeateday had a positive outcome for me 
Hope you all find something to make you smile today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> A personal feel good for me.
> Enjoying coffee outside today with the full bottle of opus I found from my December holiday. I was a loskop and thought I left it there, but had just unpacked like an idiot. Happiest find for me. At least my full day power outage and no Internet yeateday had a positive outcome for me
> Hope you all find something to make you smile today
> 
> View attachment 195587



Love your coffee mug @BeaLea!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> A personal feel good for me.
> Enjoying coffee outside today with the full bottle of opus I found from my December holiday. I was a loskop and thought I left it there, but had just unpacked like an idiot. Happiest find for me. At least my full day power outage and no Internet yeateday had a positive outcome for me
> Hope you all find something to make you smile today
> 
> View attachment 195587


Nice cup.
I want a cup that reads, I drink tea so there's enough coffee for you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Edit. Cape town.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> Love your coffee mug @BeaLea!!



If I see one again, I will definitely tell you. Its one of my favourites. Have a coffee mug obsession

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea

Resistance said:


> Nice cup.
> I want a cup that reads, I drink tea so there's enough coffee for you.



Love that! Haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@ARYANTO .I made it happen bro

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> @ARYANTO .I made it happen bro
> View attachment 195639


Jy is te clever vir jou size !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> If I see one again, I will definitely tell you. Its one of my favourites. Have a coffee mug obsession



And I have a coffee juice obsession!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

... moon shines brightly through my window
and I wonder ...man on the moon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 195653



Stunning pic @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> ... moon shines brightly through my window
> and I wonder ...man on the moon
> View attachment 195652



WOW! That's an incredible pic @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

And what they left behind for me

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> And what they left behind for me
> View attachment 195870

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


>



sad bout your pop corn . like the song  - we don't have enough 'moji's.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> sad bout your pop corn . like the song  - we don't have enough 'moji's.



I like this guy's skillset. He didn't just stop where it sounded right. He outdoes himself constantly. Everytime.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


>




I like this guy's skillset. He didn't just stop where it sounded right. He outdoes himself constantly. Everytime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea

How beautiful?
‘Milky Way over Lion's Head This is a 12 image panorama of the milky way body over the iconic Lions Head in Cape Town, South Africa. I have been wanting to get this photo for a while now, but is only possible when the conditions are perfect due to the extreme light pollution from the city centre and surrounding suburbs. The perfect conditions require a new moon and low fog rolling over the city from the atlantic ocean to help reduce the light pollution so that the milky way is visible. I have attempted this shot several times which includes hiking part way up Table Mountain and more often then not just sitting in the fog. I finally managed to capture this photo at 5am yesterday morning just as the fog was starting to roll back out over the ocean. Bucket list photo for me’ _ Nikon D600, loawa 12mm lens, 25sec, 2.8, 1600 Credit: Kyle Goetsch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Raindance

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 196577
> 
> How beautiful?
> ‘Milky Way over Lion's Head This is a 12 image panorama of the milky way body over the iconic Lions Head in Cape Town, South Africa. I have been wanting to get this photo for a while now, but is only possible when the conditions are perfect due to the extreme light pollution from the city centre and surrounding suburbs. The perfect conditions require a new moon and low fog rolling over the city from the atlantic ocean to help reduce the light pollution so that the milky way is visible. I have attempted this shot several times which includes hiking part way up Table Mountain and more often then not just sitting in the fog. I finally managed to capture this photo at 5am yesterday morning just as the fog was starting to roll back out over the ocean. Bucket list photo for me’ _ Nikon D600, loawa 12mm lens, 25sec, 2.8, 1600 Credit: Kyle Goetsch


That is awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 196577
> 
> How beautiful?
> ‘Milky Way over Lion's Head This is a 12 image panorama of the milky way body over the iconic Lions Head in Cape Town, South Africa. I have been wanting to get this photo for a while now, but is only possible when the conditions are perfect due to the extreme light pollution from the city centre and surrounding suburbs. The perfect conditions require a new moon and low fog rolling over the city from the atlantic ocean to help reduce the light pollution so that the milky way is visible. I have attempted this shot several times which includes hiking part way up Table Mountain and more often then not just sitting in the fog. I finally managed to capture this photo at 5am yesterday morning just as the fog was starting to roll back out over the ocean. Bucket list photo for me’ _ Nikon D600, loawa 12mm lens, 25sec, 2.8, 1600 Credit: Kyle Goetsch



Brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Ponder this :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Ponder this :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


>


Work it out ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Ponder this :


It,'s a statement not a question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

W h a t
1,2,3,4
S o me t i m e s
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
N e ve r
1,2,3,4,5

Brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Find ''THE HIDDEN TIGER''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Find ''THE HIDDEN TIGER''



Tip: it's "The Hidden Tiger" literally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ

ARYANTO said:


> Find ''THE HIDDEN TIGER''


The stripes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

ShamZ said:


> The stripes


Clever Trevor X2 ! will seek a difficult one for tomorrow ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


>



Too easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And motivate ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

D in some cases.

Edit: Most cases

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> And motivate ...


No one, the pushed stone is assumed to be the same material as the stone between b and c yet has a large chunk missing making it lighter and therefore not able to hit D nor squash C.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Raindance said:


> No one, the pushed stone is assumed to be the same material as the stone between b and c yet has a large chunk missing making it lighter and therefore not able to hit D nor squash C.
> 
> Regards



You are too good at heart, don't want anyone to die.
It's purely speculative problem. 
So, I was trying to create a scenario where "E" kills all of them, but in the one of "3 dead" scenarios, "E" kills himself
renderig further exercise impossible.

PS. Result of too much time and too many "Road Runner" cartoons

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

with my logic 
1] b gets killed - note the small ramp om the see saw , boulder ramps and hit b

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ

ARYANTO said:


>


3a5y 0n3

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

The answer to your question is ...... NO

what did I win

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


>



"394" According to the text, but according to the picture, that lock needs actual "key".

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

https://pin.it/6z6pLb4
Try this to keep kids busy .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


>


9 left, 3 right.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>



You are left with 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

I have NON, my wife put the remaining eggs back in the fridge.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You are left with 4


Mr Steyn , jy's te clever vir jou size ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

You cannot make an omelette without breaking some eggs.

I can't make an omelette .... because my freaking wife put the eggs back in the fridge

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Seeing we're heading into winter , a nice winterscape ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Mr Steyn , jy's te clever vir jou size ...



Moet ons nou my size hier insleep? Ek het klaar 'n kompleks...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Moet ons nou my size hier insleep? Ek het klaar 'n kompleks...


Ja ek bly ook in a kompleks

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Feel good, feel good ?

How about 5 boxes of 5L woolies Red. It does not feel gooder than that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Retail therapy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> View attachment 197412
> 
> View attachment 197409
> 
> View attachment 197411
> 
> Retail therapy.
> 
> Regards


and where are you going to play with that ??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 197412
> 
> View attachment 197409
> 
> View attachment 197411
> 
> Retail therapy.
> 
> Regards


Golf bat

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> View attachment 197412
> 
> View attachment 197409
> 
> View attachment 197411
> 
> Retail therapy.
> 
> Regards


Bos Hokkie stokkie  but a nice one!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> and where are you going to play with that ??


Back yard, where else? Lol.

I have set up a “batting cage” for the purpose.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

It's Saturday , you don't have to be anywhere , so find the cat :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 197851


YOU are too clever .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Go find the cat...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Go find the cat...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> YOU are too clever .



No, just most of the time working with the "Optivisor".

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Back yard, where else? Lol.
> 
> I have set up a “batting cage” for the purpose.
> View attachment 197434
> 
> 
> Regards


A cricket batting cage, Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Back yard, where else? Lol.
> 
> I have set up a “batting cage” for the purpose.
> View attachment 197434
> 
> 
> Regards


Is your dog making a ddie?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Is your dog making a ddie?


That was wiewie.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm with @Resistance on this one.

I think that the dog is giving its opinion of your hoity-toity, upper-crust, dried tomato eating, privileged sporting choice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm with @Resistance on this one.
> 
> I think that the dog is giving its opinion of your hoity-toity, upper-crust, dried tomato eating, privileged sporting choice.


Or the dog is making sure the balls don't bounce too far off from the green giving it a warm,soft landing.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm with @Resistance on this one.
> 
> I think that the dog is giving its opinion of your hoity-toity, upper-crust, dried tomato eating, privileged sporting choice.


Holy crap! Let them eat f..g cake then! Gwiz, now i get crap for the things I truly suck at as well! Proletarian unwashed scumbags should not be allowed to have an opinion let alone be allowed away from the salt mines long enough to freaking even think about having one.
Now have to get the servants to ready another bath for me. I feel so dirty!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Ok. I give up. You win this one, I can't top this answer.

But I will be back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Liters upon liters of wine on its way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


>


@alex1501 , some help here please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## supermoto

ARYANTO said:


>


I can see the cat.. Or catalytic converter to give it its proper title

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, found the little terror, strolling around as if it’s a pavement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


>



Wow, what a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

The end

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Find the mouse between the squirrels

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Got the little Munchkin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Today you need to find the panda , difficult mode .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Today you need to find the panda , difficult mode .




He was sneeky!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

This always makes me smile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I really don't like Woody Allen but enjoyed the video despite him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

alex1501 said:


> This always makes me smile.



Is that a Pro V1! Dibs!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I really don't like Woody Allen but enjoyed the video despite him.


I'm screwed up enough all on my own, do not need that chap to show me how.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> I'm screwed up enough all on my own, do not need that chap to show me how.
> 
> Regards



You're not screwed up. You're just different.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You're not screwed up. You're just different.



Exacetally!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Find the cat

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Find the cat


Got him, centre of attention seeker as they all are!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Find the cat


Found his feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

He found me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Photos from outer space – South African cities at night*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...frican-cities-at-night.html?source=newsletter

JHB

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Find the potato...*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> *Find the potato...*


Found Mr Potatohead and Mr. Trump! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Yzerfontein (my town).
Pic not taken by me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

This man deserves a medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> This man deserves a medal
> View attachment 202933


I like the swing of things.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Today we are looking for a car , not a cat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Today we are looking for a car , not a cat.



Vroom vroooooom

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>



Found it it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


> Today we are looking for a car , not a cat.




Yipeee.... I found the bug before @Raindance

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yipeee.... I found the bug before @Raindance


Bugger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Today we are looking for a car , not a cat.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>


 The...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Find the Oscar between the 3CPO's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Find the monkey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Find the monkey

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Find the monkey


Not a monkey, but I found the leader of the Banana Republic we currently refer to as South Africa:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Find 10 romantic movies ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Please drive slowly if you come to Yzerfontein ... we have new babies!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Find 10 romantic movies ...



Only 10?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Find 10 romantic movies ...


I see:
Breakfast at Tiffany's 
4 weddings and a funeral 
Titanic
You've got mail
Broke back Mountain
10 things I hate about you
The Notebook
Ghost
Pretty Woman

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see:
> Breakfast at Tiffany's
> 4 weddings and a funeral
> Titanic
> You've got mail
> Broke back Mountain
> 10 things I hate about you
> The Notebook
> Ghost
> Pretty Woman


crazy stupid love
Ghost
When Harry met Sally
The Bodyguard
Beauty and the beast [candleholder]
A star is born
The king and I
Dirty Dancing [no Baby in the corner]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Can you see the animal hidden here ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Panda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

BORED ? Start counting film references...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> BORED ? Start counting film references...


there is like a bajillion movies in that picture!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> there is like a bajillion movies in that picture!


66

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> 66


close enough....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

I popped into my local Vape King. I do not need anything but I went into the shop to buy something to support them. So I buy some coil wire that I don't need and then, there it was, the last one sitting in the display cabinet. I have one but I want another one. The least expensive semi mech mod ever. I tried to buy during lockdown but was too slow and they sold out.

But now I have it in my hand, the EHPRO Armor semi mech. The one that can drive my dripper and low ohm builds with just the push of a button and at the same time offer loads of protection.

R100 bucks, are you kidding me, give me all of them. Sorry just the one in stock. R100 bucks

Sorry for you, but it made me feel good.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

A Friday Feel Good story....

First this 10yo challenged Dave Grohl to a drum-off.



Challenge accepted



And she met the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> A Friday Feel Good story....
> 
> First this 10yo challenged Dave Grohl to a drum-off.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> And she met the challenge.




Round 2 ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

You will all say what crazy shxt makes this guy feel good ... well this does .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Friends of mine rescued a baby ''muisvoel'' during a lockdown wind storm. This bird is all grown up and love picking at my beard ,see the goosebumps ! it is free to go , but only go park in the peach tree and then comes back home .[ @Dela Rey Steyn you would like this ]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Love these flash mobs .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


>


live long and prosper... wait... what?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## supermoto

ARYANTO said:


>


I can spock the mistake

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>


That picture is illogical...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

*Baby elephant hit by motorcycle survives after receiving CPR*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/wa...ving-cpr-073102d3-77c1-4017-b481-e5f49a26c5de
21 Dec. 2020

"Thailand's Mana Srivate has performed dozens of resuscitation attempts in his 26 years as a rescue worker, but never before on an elephant.

Mana was called into action while off duty on a road trip late on Sunday, successfully reviving a baby elephant struck by a motorcycle while crossing a road with a group of wild pachyderms in the eastern province of Chanthaburi.

In a video that went viral on social media in Thailand on Monday, Mana is seen giving two-handed compressions to a small elephant lying on its side as colleagues a few metres away treat a dazed and injured motorcycle rider on the floor.

Both the rider and elephant were recovering and neither had serious injuries.

"It's my instinct to save lives, but I was worried the whole time because I can hear the mother and other elephants calling for the baby," Mana told Reuters by phone.

"I assumed where an elephant heart would be located based on human theory and a video clip I saw online," he said.

"When the baby elephant starting to move, I almost cried."

The elephant stood up after about 10 minutes and was taken to another location for treatment, before being returned to the scene of the accident in the hope of being reunited with its mother."

Watch video here.
https://sp.rmbl.ws/s8/2/k/o/u/n/kounb.baa.2.mp4?b=1&u=qnnu

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A boy is walking down the road with a doctor. While the boy is the doctor’s son, the doctor isn’t the boy’s father. Then who is the doctor?
Time to think outside the box...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


>



87

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Riddle me this :
I am the beginning of sorrow and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun but I am never out of darkness. What am I ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> A boy is walking down the road with a doctor. While the boy is the doctor’s son, the doctor isn’t the boy’s father. Then who is the doctor?
> Time to think outside the box...



His mother?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Riddle me this :
> I am the beginning of sorrow and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun but I am never out of darkness. What am I ?



I am not going to give the answer as the answer is in question too, and I kicked myself for not getting it the first 5 times I read through it... damn good riddle... love it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Riddle me this :
> I am the beginning of sorrow and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun but I am never out of darkness. What am I ?


S?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> A boy is walking down the road with a doctor. While the boy is the doctor’s son, the doctor isn’t the boy’s father. Then who is the doctor?
> Time to think outside the box...


His mother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> S?


S yes, but @DarthBranMuffin beat us to it.
And the other one but I didn't check till after I posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> S yes, but @DarthBranMuffin beat us to it.
> And the other one but I didn't check till after I posted.



Aaaaw maaaaaaaaan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Always feel good to get prezzies -Baby Yoda and Thanos Tee's

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Always feel good to get prezzies -Baby Yoda and Thanos Tee's
> View attachment 218686


Yoda ... My hero 

Do or do not ... there is no try! ... Love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Former circus elephants arrive at wildlife sanctuary*


"A herd of 12 former Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey circus elephants arrive at their new sanctuary at White Oak Conservation in Florida."

[ I can't copy a link to the video]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> *Former circus elephants arrive at wildlife sanctuary*
> 
> 
> "A herd of 12 former Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey circus elephants arrive at their new sanctuary at White Oak Conservation in Florida."
> 
> [ I can't copy a link to the video]




Fixed that for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> Friends of mine rescued a baby ''muisvoel'' during a lockdown wind storm. This bird is all grown up and love picking at my beard ,see the goosebumps ! it is free to go , but only go park in the peach tree and then comes back home .[ @Dela Rey Steyn you would like this ]
> View attachment 209197


I had one in my teen years - I miss my Rusty, that was his name. Successful rehabilitation depends on finding it a community to live in as they’re social birds - all nest in one nest and raise up each other’s babies in the same nest.

when I was 19/20, I found another hand reared bird and relocated him with her - both made a hole in the cage and escaped together so the lady who took him in and I hoped for the best as they never returned.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Round 2 ...




A feel-good moment from this "rivalry" that's been going on for more than a year.

Nandi joined the Foo's last week on stage in LA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 247972



Did he keep the car and replace his wife?

She looks a lot shorter in the second pic.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 247970




Pure genius. Not a whiff of arsehole anywhere!

I admire people who do things like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>



die houtjie...die vuurhoutjie.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Using the words that George Washington didn't say, "I cannot tell a lie", I said that I would light the oil lamp.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

